# Ageless Desiccant packs



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

If, like me, you are getting your desiccant packs from the LDS and want to know a bit more information about the packs to help you in determining exactly how many packs to use, I tracked down the manufacturer.

http://www.mgc-a.com/AGELESS/AgelessFeatures.html
http://keepsafe.ca/new-main-menu/pr...orage/ageless-and-rp-system-oxygen-absorbers/
http://www.agmcontainer.com/desiccantcity/pdfs/Ageless.pdf

The packs are 300cc and are designed for gallon sized containers. I was unaware that there are products specifically for coffee and frozen food.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

the Ageless brand desiccant & 02 absorber combo are a special buy .... don't think the packs from LDS are anything but the regular 02 absorbers .... not sure how Ageless formulates the combo packs ..... normally you shouldn't pack a desiccant & 02 absorber close to each other in a container .....


----------

